# Upgraded gentoo and now X won't start [SOLVED]

## deutronium

I have a hybrid AMD & Intel laptop.

I'm now getting the following messages from Xorg.0.log

cheers

Chris

```

[   156.405] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[   156.407] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   156.408] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   156.409] Current Operating System: Linux icarus 3.6.11-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jan 27 16:58:27 GMT 2013 x86_64

[   156.409] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=6 iwlwifi.wd_disable=1 intel_iommu=on

[   156.411] Build Date: 22 January 2013  01:23:05AM

[   156.412]  

[   156.413] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[   156.414]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   156.414] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   156.418] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 27 17:03:49 2013

[   156.419] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   156.420] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   156.420] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[   156.420] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[   156.420] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[   156.420] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[   156.420] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   156.421] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   156.421] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   156.421] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   156.421]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   156.421] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   156.421]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   156.421] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   156.421]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   156.421] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   156.421]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   156.421]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   156.421] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   156.421]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   156.421]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   156.421] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   156.421] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   156.421] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   156.421] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec00

[   156.421] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   156.421]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   156.421]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[   156.421]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[   156.421]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   156.421] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   156.422] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1028:0572 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc1000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64

[   156.422] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:682f:1028:0572 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc0000000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   156.422] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   156.423] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   156.424] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   156.425] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   156.426] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   156.427] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   156.428] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   156.429] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   156.430] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   156.431] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   156.432] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   156.433] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   156.434] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   156.435] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   156.436] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   156.437] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   156.438] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   156.439] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   156.440] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   156.441] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   156.442] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   156.443] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   156.444] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   156.445] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   156.446] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   156.447] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   156.448] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   156.448] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   156.448] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   156.448] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   156.449] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[   156.449]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[   156.450] Loading extension GLX

[   156.450] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   156.450] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   156.461] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   156.461]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   156.461]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   156.462] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   156.462] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   156.462] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   156.462] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   156.462]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   156.462] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[   156.462] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 9.012                                

[   156.462] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 19 2012 14:41:10

[   156.462] (--) using VT number 7

[   156.467] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   156.472] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[   156.474] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.474] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.474] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[   156.474] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   156.474] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[   156.474] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9

[   156.474] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[   156.535] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x682F) found

[   156.535] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[   156.535] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   156.535] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   156.535] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   156.535]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.20.13

[   156.535]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   156.535]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[   156.535] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   156.535] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   156.536] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1adc670

[   156.536] (II) intel(1): pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   156.536] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   156.536] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[   156.536] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   156.536] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Discrete GPU is selected.

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   156.564] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[   156.564] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" "off"

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" "on"

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): ChipID override: 0x0166

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile (GT2)

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Framebuffer linear

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Pixmaps linear

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): 3D buffers tiled

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Throttling enabled

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Delayed flush enabled

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): "Tear free" disabled

[   156.564] (**) fglrx(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[   156.564] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

[   156.565] (--) fglrx(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video0 (type 'firmware')

[   156.571] (II) fglrx(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[   156.572] (II) fglrx(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 21ed  Serial#: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2011  Week: 4

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): 6 bits per channel

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Digital interface is undefined

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.600

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.0 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2020  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2186 h_border: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1128 v_border: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 98.7 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2020  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2186 h_border: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1128 v_border: 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):  35K06B156HW2

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0006afed2100000000

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    041501049022137802e2b59e59529926

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    1e505400000001010101010101010101

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    010101010101d039800a713830406414

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    aa0058c21000001a8b26800a71383040

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    6414aa0058c21000001a000000fe0033

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    354b3036804231353648573200000000

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0):    000041219e0000000002010a20200016

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.00  1920 2020 2040 2186  1080 1090 1100 1128 +hsync -vsync (67.7 kHz eP)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x40.0   98.67  1920 2020 2040 2186  1080 1090 1100 1128 +hsync -vsync (45.1 kHz e)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   156.597] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   156.601] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output VGA1

[   156.602] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DP1

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   156.626] (==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   156.626] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   156.626] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   156.626] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   156.626] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   156.626] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   156.626] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[   156.626] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[   156.626] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[   156.626] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[   156.626] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   156.626] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   156.626] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   156.626] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[   156.626]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[   156.627] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.627] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.627] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[   156.627] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   156.627] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)

[   156.627] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 14

[   156.627] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[   156.628] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[   156.628] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series " (Chipset = 0x682f)

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x0572)

[   156.628] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xa0000000

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0000000

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00003000

[   156.628] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[   156.628] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[   156.628] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 2097152 kByte, Type: DDR3

[   156.628] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[   156.628] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[   156.628] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[   156.636] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf400000000, MCFBSize = 0x80000000)

[   156.636] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[   156.636] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[   156.636] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[   156.636] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   156.636] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   156.636] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   156.636] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   156.636]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[   156.636]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   156.636] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[   156.636] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[   156.637] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[   156.644] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[   156.644] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series  has 6 configurable heads and 0 displays connected.

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[   156.644] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   156.644] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   156.644] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[   156.644] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[   156.644] (II) fglrx(0): TearFreeDesktop is not supported on PowerXpress systems currently.

[   156.644] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   156.644] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[   156.644] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[   156.644] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   156.644]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[   156.644] Loading extension GLESX

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): SNA initialized with IvyBridge backend

[   156.645] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[   156.645] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): HW Cursor enabled

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   156.645] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[   156.645] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[   156.645] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[   156.645] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Shadow" is not used

[   156.645] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" is not used

[   156.645] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" is not used

[   156.645] (==) fglrx(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[   156.645] Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[   156.645] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.645] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.645] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.645] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[   156.645] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   156.645] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

[   156.645] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

[   156.645] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[   156.645] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2c000

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2c000 to 0x7f1ea0c0f000

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x2d000

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 9.1.11

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 19 2012

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: AMD FireGL DRM kernel module

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.6.11-gentoo

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x0002e000

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[   156.646] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf400000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01040000

[   156.647] (II) fglrx(0): Intel display surface mc addr for AMD: ffef12e000

[   156.647] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[   156.647] Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[   156.647] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[   156.647] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[   156.647] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[   156.647] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 848

[   156.647] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[   156.648] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[   156.648] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[   156.648] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   156.648]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0

[   156.648] Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[   156.648] Loading extension AMDXVBA

[   156.648] XvScreenInit: screen devPrivates ptr non-NULL before init

[   156.649] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 

[   156.650] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[   156.650] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[   156.650] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[   156.650] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Shadow" is not used

[   156.650] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" is not used

[   156.650] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" is not used

[   156.650] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x3

[   156.650] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[   156.678] (II) fglrx(0): Framebuffer compression enabled: mcAddr=0xf40b6e0000 width=0xa00 height=0x1900

[   156.678] (--) RandR disabled

[   156.683] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.683] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[   156.683] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[   156.683] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   156.684] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

[   156.684] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

[   156.684] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[   156.755] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[   156.765] (EE) fglrx(0): Failed to allocate caches, disabling RENDER acceleration

[   156.772] (EE) fglrx(0): [intel] Failed to allocate video resources for front buffer 1920x1080 at depth 24

[   156.772] 

Fatal server error:

[   156.772] failed to create screen resources

[   156.772] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   156.772] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   156.772] (EE) 

[   156.772] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[   156.772] (II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.

[   156.782] (II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.

[   156.794] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                  482918  2 

drm_kms_helper         24870  1 i915

fglrx                5084705  0 

kvm_intel             121548  0 

kvm                   354921  1 kvm_intel

```

Last edited by deutronium on Tue Jan 29, 2013 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FRIGN

Have you tried temporarily moving the Xorg.conf?

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.lock
```

Optionally, you may run

```
Xorg -configure
```

afterwards to help Xorg detect the multicard-setup.

Maybe that solves the problem.

The output given here

```
[   156.772] (EE) fglrx(0): [intel] Failed to allocate video resources for front buffer 1920x1080 at depth 24
```

suggests, that the Intel-SNA-driver did not find a screen to write to (see /src/sna/sna_driver.c, line 200).

----------

## deutronium

Yes, if i remove the X config, then X starts using the Intel chipset.

But I need to use the AMD one for hardware acceleration etc.

----------

## FRIGN

 *deutronium wrote:*   

> Yes, if i remove the X config, then X starts using the Intel chipset.
> 
> But I need to use the AMD one for hardware acceleration etc.

 

Ok, then please post the output of your Xorg.conf. It seems as if the Screen-Section is wrong.

Did you try Xorg -configure?

----------

## deutronium

I tried Xorg -configure but it just generated an intel config file, so it used the Intel chipset:

The aticonfig generated one, that causes X not to start is:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## FRIGN

 *deutronium wrote:*   

> I tried Xorg -configure but it just generated an intel config file, so it used the Intel chipset:
> 
> The aticonfig generated one, that causes X not to start is:
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

Thanks for the input!

I think the problem is here:

```
[   156.755] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0 

[   156.765] (EE) fglrx(0): Failed to allocate caches, disabling RENDER acceleration 

[   156.772] (EE) fglrx(0): [intel] Failed to allocate video resources for front buffer 1920x1080 at depth 24
```

I am not into AMD/Catalyst at all, but from what I know, AIGLX and fglrx are incompatible, thus biting each other.

Try adding

```
Section "ServerFlags"

       Option "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection
```

to your Xorg.conf. It is a wild guess from my side, but it might work!

EDIT: On the basis of the bottom feedback, it might really be a better idea to stick to free drivers.

Alternatively, a re-emerge of the ati-catalyst-driver might fix the problem.Last edited by FRIGN on Sun Jan 27, 2013 7:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ulenrich

Having a dual hybrid I would stick to opensource drivers at first, to learn from it in a working way. Otherwise some kms and randr incapabilities of closed source drivers will hinder you  :Sad: 

----------

## 666threesixes666

my systems nvidia, be warned my advice is just a guess...  i get these problems when i need to re-emerge nvidia-drivers....  you might need to do something similar, as in emerge or re emerge your ati or fglrx or what ever drivers.

give

emerge ati-drivers

a whirl   :Twisted Evil: Last edited by 666threesixes666 on Sun Jan 27, 2013 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deutronium

I'm actually installing the AMD driver from AMD's own package.  Using the latest version 13.1.  Open source drivers aren't really

an option for me unfortunately.

----------

## FRIGN

 *deutronium wrote:*   

> I'm actually installing the AMD driver from AMD's own package.  Using the latest version 13.1.  Open source drivers aren't really
> 
> an option for me unfortunately.

 

OK, fine. Did you try the AIGLX-option?

----------

## 666threesixes666

its a graphics error, not a processor or chipset error...  where did you find your laptop?  can i have model numbers brand, so on...  just REALLY curious as ive never been exposed to such a machine

----------

## deutronium

Still get a similar error unfortunately.

The laptop is a Dell 15R   i7. 

[  9138.790] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[  9138.792] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  9138.793] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  9138.794] Current Operating System: Linux icarus 3.6.11-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Jan 27 16:58:27 GMT 2013 x86_64

[  9138.794] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=6 iwlwifi.wd_disable=1 intel_iommu=on

[  9138.796] Build Date: 22 January 2013  01:23:05AM

[  9138.796]  

[  9138.797] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[  9138.799] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  9138.799] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  9138.802] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 27 19:33:31 2013

[  9138.803] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  9138.804] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  9138.804] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[  9138.804] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[  9138.804] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[  9138.804] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[  9138.804] (**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

[  9138.804] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  9138.804] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  9138.804] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  9138.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  9138.804] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  9138.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  9138.804] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  9138.804] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  9138.804] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  9138.804] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  9138.804] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  9138.804] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  9138.804] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  9138.804] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[  9138.804] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  9138.804] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  9138.804] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  9138.804] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  9138.804] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec00

[  9138.804] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  9138.804] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  9138.804] 	X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[  9138.804] 	X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[  9138.804] 	X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  9138.805] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  9138.806] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1028:0572 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc1000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64

[  9138.806] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:682f:1028:0572 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc0000000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  9138.806] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  9138.807] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  9138.808] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  9138.809] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  9138.809] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  9138.810] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  9138.811] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  9138.812] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  9138.813] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  9138.814] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  9138.814] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  9138.815] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  9138.816] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  9138.817] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  9138.818] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  9138.818] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  9138.819] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  9138.820] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  9138.820] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  9138.821] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  9138.822] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  9138.823] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  9138.823] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  9138.824] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  9138.825] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  9138.826] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  9138.826] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  9138.826] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  9138.826] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  9138.827] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  9138.827] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[  9138.827] 	compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  9138.828] Loading extension GLX

[  9138.828] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[  9138.828] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[  9138.840] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  9138.840] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  9138.840] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  9138.840] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  9138.840] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  9138.840] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  9138.840] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  9138.840] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  9138.840] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[  9138.840] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 9.012                                

[  9138.840] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec 19 2012 14:41:10

[  9138.840] (--) using VT number 7

[  9138.845] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[  9138.850] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[  9138.852] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9138.852] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9138.852] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  9138.852] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  9138.852] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[  9138.852] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9

[  9138.852] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  9138.913] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x682F) found

[  9138.913] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[  9138.913] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  9138.913] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  9138.913] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  9138.913] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.20.13

[  9138.913] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  9138.913] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[  9138.913] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[  9138.913] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[  9138.914] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0xb77670

[  9138.914] (II) intel(1): pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[  9138.914] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  9138.914] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  9138.914] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[  9138.914] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Discrete GPU is selected.

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  9138.942] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[  9138.942] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" "off"

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" "on"

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): ChipID override: 0x0166

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile (GT2)

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Framebuffer linear

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Pixmaps linear

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): 3D buffers tiled

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Throttling enabled

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Delayed flush enabled

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): "Tear free" disabled

[  9138.942] (**) fglrx(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[  9138.943] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

[  9138.943] (--) fglrx(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video0 (type 'firmware')

[  9138.947] (II) fglrx(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[  9138.948] (II) fglrx(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 21ed  Serial#: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2011  Week: 4

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 6 bits per channel

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Digital interface is undefined

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.600

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 148.0 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2020  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2186 h_border: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1128 v_border: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 98.7 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2020  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2186 h_border: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1128 v_border: 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0):  35K06�B156HW2

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006afed2100000000

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	041501049022137802e2b59e59529926

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	1e505400000001010101010101010101

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	010101010101d039800a713830406414

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	aa0058c21000001a8b26800a71383040

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	6414aa0058c21000001a000000fe0033

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	354b3036804231353648573200000000

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): 	000041219e0000000002010a20200016

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.00  1920 2020 2040 2186  1080 1090 1100 1128 +hsync -vsync (67.7 kHz eP)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x40.0   98.67  1920 2020 2040 2186  1080 1090 1100 1128 +hsync -vsync (45.1 kHz e)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  9138.972] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  9138.976] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output VGA1

[  9138.977] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DP1

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  9139.001] (==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  9139.001] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  9139.001] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  9139.001] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  9139.001] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  9139.001] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  9139.001] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[  9139.001] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[  9139.001] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[  9139.001] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[  9139.001] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[  9139.001] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[  9139.001] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[  9139.001] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[  9139.001] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[  9139.002] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.002] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.002] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.002] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  9139.002] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 14, (OK)

[  9139.002] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 14

[  9139.002] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.003] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[  9139.003] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series " (Chipset = 0x682f)

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x0572)

[  9139.003] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xa0000000

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0000000

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00003000

[  9139.003] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[  9139.003] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[  9139.003] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 2097152 kByte, Type: DDR3

[  9139.003] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[  9139.003] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[  9139.003] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[  9139.011] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf400000000, MCFBSize = 0x80000000)

[  9139.011] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[  9139.011] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[  9139.011] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[  9139.011] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  9139.011] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  9139.011] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  9139.012] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  9139.012] 	compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[  9139.012] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  9139.012] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  9139.012] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  9139.012] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  9139.019] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[  9139.019] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series  has 6 configurable heads and 0 displays connected.

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[  9139.019] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  9139.019] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  9139.019] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[  9139.019] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[  9139.019] (II) fglrx(0): TearFreeDesktop is not supported on PowerXpress systems currently.

[  9139.019] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  9139.019] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[  9139.019] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[  9139.020] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  9139.020] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[  9139.020] Loading extension GLESX

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): SNA initialized with IvyBridge backend

[  9139.020] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[  9139.020] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): HW Cursor enabled

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  9139.020] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[  9139.020] (II) fglrx(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[  9139.020] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[  9139.020] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[  9139.020] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Shadow" is not used

[  9139.020] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" is not used

[  9139.020] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" is not used

[  9139.020] (==) fglrx(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[  9139.021] Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[  9139.021] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.021] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.021] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.021] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.021] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  9139.021] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

[  9139.021] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

[  9139.021] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xaa000

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0xaa000 to 0x7feaa2e13000

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0xab000

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 9.1.11

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Dec 19 2012

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: AMD FireGL DRM kernel module

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.6.11-gentoo

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[  9139.021] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x000ac000

[  9139.022] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[  9139.022] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf400000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01040000

[  9139.022] (II) fglrx(0): Intel display surface mc addr for AMD: ffed973000

[  9139.022] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[  9139.022] Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[  9139.022] (**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[  9139.023] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[  9139.023] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[  9139.023] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 848

[  9139.023] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[  9139.023] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[  9139.023] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[  9139.023] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  9139.023] 	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0

[  9139.023] Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[  9139.023] Loading extension AMDXVBA

[  9139.023] XvScreenInit: screen devPrivates ptr non-NULL before init

[  9139.024] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 

[  9139.025] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[  9139.025] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

[  9139.025] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

[  9139.025] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Shadow" is not used

[  9139.025] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "Tiling" is not used

[  9139.025] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "LinearFramebuffer" is not used

[  9139.025] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x9

[  9139.025] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

[  9139.053] (II) fglrx(0): Framebuffer compression enabled: mcAddr=0xf40b6e0000 width=0xa00 height=0x1900

[  9139.053] (--) RandR disabled

[  9139.058] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.058] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[  9139.058] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.058] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[  9139.058] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)

[  9139.058] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17

[  9139.058] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[  9139.130] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized OpenGL driver(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

[  9139.140] (EE) fglrx(0): Failed to allocate caches, disabling RENDER acceleration

[  9139.147] (EE) fglrx(0): [intel] Failed to allocate video resources for front buffer 1920x1080 at depth 24

[  9139.147] 

Fatal server error:

[  9139.147] failed to create screen resources

[  9139.147] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  9139.147] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  9139.147] (EE) 

[  9139.147] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[  9139.147] (II) fglrx(0): Backup framebuffer data.

[  9139.158] (II) fglrx(0): Backup complete.

[  9139.169] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

----------

## deutronium

I've just tried removing xf86-video-intel and without that and the ATI xorg.conf

I get an X segfault:

```

[ 14039.972] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[ 14039.976] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 14039.977] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[ 14039.978] Current Operating System: Linux icarus 3.6.11-gentoo #6 SMP Mon Jan 28 18:56:20 GMT 2013 x86_64

[ 14039.978] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=6 iwlwifi.wd_disable=1 intel_iommu=on

[ 14039.981] Build Date: 22 January 2013  01:23:05AM

[ 14039.983]  

[ 14039.984] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[ 14039.987]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 14039.987] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 14039.993] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 28 22:51:24 2013

[ 14039.994] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 14039.995] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 14039.996] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[ 14039.996] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[ 14039.996] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[ 14039.996] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[ 14039.996] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 14039.996] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 14039.996] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 14039.996] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 14039.996]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 14039.996] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[ 14039.996]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 14039.996] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[ 14039.996]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 14039.996] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[ 14039.996]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 14039.996]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[ 14039.996] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[ 14039.996]    Entry deleted from font path.

[ 14039.996]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[ 14039.996] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[ 14039.996] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[ 14039.996] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[ 14039.996] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec00

[ 14039.996] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 14039.996]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 14039.996]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[ 14039.996]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[ 14039.996]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[ 14039.996] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[ 14039.997] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1028:0572 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc1000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64

[ 14039.997] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:682f:1028:0572 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc0000000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 14039.997] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[ 14039.999] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 14040.000] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 14040.002] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 14040.003] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 14040.004] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 14040.006] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 14040.007] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 14040.009] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 14040.010] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 14040.011] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 14040.012] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 14040.014] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 14040.015] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 14040.016] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 14040.017] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 14040.019] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 14040.020] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 14040.021] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[ 14040.022] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[ 14040.023] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[ 14040.025] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[ 14040.026] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 14040.027] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 14040.028] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[ 14040.029] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[ 14040.030] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[ 14040.030] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[ 14040.030] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 14040.030] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 14040.030] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[ 14040.030]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[ 14040.032] Loading extension GLX

[ 14040.032] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[ 14040.032] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[ 14040.044] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[ 14040.044]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[ 14040.044]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 14040.045] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[ 14040.045] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[ 14040.045] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[ 14040.045] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[ 14040.045]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 9.1.11

[ 14040.045] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:9.01.11

[ 14040.045] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-9.01.8                   

[ 14040.045] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Dec  2 2012 02:19:57

[ 14040.045] (--) using VT number 7

[ 14040.050] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[ 14040.055] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[ 14040.056] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[ 14040.056] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 250

[ 14040.056] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[ 14040.056] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[ 14040.056] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[ 14040.056] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9

[ 14040.056] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[ 14040.118] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x682F) found

[ 14040.118] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[ 14040.118] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[ 14040.118] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[ 14040.118] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[ 14040.118] (II) Unloading intel

[ 14040.118] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[ 14040.118] (WW) fglrx: Fail to load intel driver!

[ 14040.118] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[ 14040.118] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[ 14040.119] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2804670

[ 14040.119] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[ 14040.119] (EE) 

[ 14040.119] (EE) Backtrace:

[ 14040.119] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x59aec6]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x19edc9) [0x59edc9]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8d3be28000+0x10460) [0x7f8d3be38460]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPxPreInit+0xd6) [0x7f8d392fc0d6]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit+0x1fcb) [0x7f8d392d8bcb]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x9de) [0x47da3e]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x281c3) [0x4281c3]

[ 14040.119] (EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f8d3aab64bd]

[ 14040.120] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x27f29) [0x427f29]

[ 14040.120] (EE) 

[ 14040.120] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[ 14040.120] 

Fatal server error:

[ 14040.120] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[ 14040.120] 

[ 14040.120] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[ 14040.120] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 14040.120] (EE) 

[ 14040.131] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## FRIGN

 *deutronium wrote:*   

> I've just tried removing xf86-video-intel and without that and the ATI xorg.conf
> 
> I get an X segfault:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I would re-emerge xorg-server

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

and do a revdep-rebuild afterwards.

Note that it might pull in xf86-video-intel as a dependency when intel is specified under VIDEO_CARDS in your make.conf.

Modify it accordingly.

----------

## deutronium

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Managed to solve it, theres a problem with the latest version of xf86-video-intel

To fix it I did:

emerge =xf86-video-intel-2.20.2 --autounmask-write

Relavent information on other forums:

http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/478053-switchable-graphics-card-ati-intel-failed-boot-after-install-ati-drivers.html

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1068404

----------

## FRIGN

 *deutronium wrote:*   

> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Managed to solve it, theres a problem with the latest version of xf86-video-intel
> 
> To fix it I did:
> ...

 

Great job!

I should really get used to the thought that when software fails after an upgrade the newer version might be the problem  :Wink: .

----------

